# Question Of The Week... (2022 week 15)



## ripjack13 (Apr 10, 2022)

*What is the cheapest costing tool you have bought that you use every time you're in the shop?*
_(not including a pencil, pen, or a rule)_

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
I am coming to the realization that my hobby isn’t so much “woodworking” as it is “collecting woodworking tools” that I play around with.….


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 10, 2022)

How about pencil sharpeners. Really old one for round pencils. And the orange one on top is for flat carpenters pencils. I use the flat pencils for marking rough sawn wood to break it down. And of course round pencils for marking machined boards for building things. So it's not about the pencils, but it's all about the sharpeners.
Dirt cheap tools.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 10, 2022)

safety glasses.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Herb G. (Apr 10, 2022)

You know something? I can't ever remember buying a cheap tool.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 10, 2022)

Ros comes into play pretty dang often. I got a cheap one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 10, 2022)

A 12" steel ruler. Think I paid $1 for it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Apr 10, 2022)

6" steel ruler. The trouble with that darn thing is it's really really good at hiding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 10, 2022)

Tony said:


> A 12" steel ruler. Think I paid $1 for it.





DLJeffs said:


> 6" steel ruler. The trouble with that darn thing is it's really really good at hiding.


Yikes yall need to learn ta read _(not including a pencil, pen, or a rule)
_

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Apr 10, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> Yikes yall need to learn ta read _(not including a pencil, pen, or a rule)
> _


Well, ya.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 10, 2022)

6" square and hand brush maybe....This question is hard for me as most of my wood working tools have been earned in trade, barter, gifted or inheritance. So likely *NONE* would be the truthful reply.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Apr 10, 2022)

One that I've bought: Stanley 99 utility knife

One that was bought for me: Just about 30 years ago my father gave me one of those inexpensive 6-in-1 screwdrivers. I've used it a lot. Despite heavy use, it's still in very good shape and the bits aren't chewed up.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## sprucegum (Apr 10, 2022)

Utility knife

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 10, 2022)

Me. I'm a cheap tool. Lol. I gotta say a broom

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 10, 2022)

Tape measure! Know that's a rule of sorts, but I use it all the time...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 10, 2022)

Sandpaper.

(Yes, it’s tool to me)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 10, 2022)

Tom Smart said:


> Sandpaper.
> 
> (Yes, it’s tool to me)




 Sandpiper

 Perfect Circle

Never mind we were talking TOOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## trc65 (Apr 10, 2022)

Whisk broom, center finder, compass, auto center punch, tarps that cover all my tools.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 11, 2022)

Dr. Pepper.............need it in my hand as I think, ponder, contemplate, get frustrated, bright ideas. Call it my brain tool........

Reactions: Like 5 | Creative 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Apr 11, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> Yikes yall need to learn ta read _(not including a pencil, pen, or a rule)
> _


The question is written in big bold red text. The disclaimer is in tiny fine black text. I figure if he was serious about it he would have made the disclaimer bigger. I'm sticking to my 6 inch ruler answer.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 11, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> The question is written in big bold red text. The disclaimer is in tiny fine black text. I figure if he was serious about it he would have made the disclaimer bigger. I'm sticking to my 6 inch ruler answer.


WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 11, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> The question is written in big bold red text. The disclaimer is in tiny fine black text. I figure if he was serious about it he would have made the disclaimer bigger. I'm sticking to my 6 inch ruler answer.


Darn lawyers....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 11, 2022)

Cheap reading glasses. Can’t see a darn thing up close without them. At least this way I can see when my bandsaw blades stops spinning. Noise alone doesn’t help with the loud dust collector is running.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Apr 11, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's right! And if I could find it I'd even post a photo of it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Trob115 (Apr 11, 2022)

I would have to say a broom or speed square. Both cost about $10 and get a lot of use.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ken Martin (Apr 19, 2022)

Bench brush. Buck-fifty on sale at HF a while back.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Apr 19, 2022)

My Wilton bench vise. Got it at a swap meet or flea market some 25 years ago. Pretty sure I only paid 10 or 20 dollars for it. Probably one of the only things down there that isn't dependent on what exactly I'm working on as to whether I use it or not.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

